# Dadant Paris Texas



## tech.35058

I also have shopped at the Paris tx store, but from Alabama is a pretty long haul. 
As a side trip from somewhere to some where else it was "almost on the way" 
I have absolutely no complaints. ... CE


----------



## bucksbees

A nice effect is the smell of honey in the truck for a few days from the wax coated frames.


----------



## svtkpr

Next time your in Paris Tx. you might want to take a side trip to Paris vineyard. Their Tex red goes well with venison.


----------



## bucksbees

They have 10% off right now for vets, fyi.


----------



## RichardsonTX

svtkpr said:


> Next time your in Paris Tx. you might want to take a side trip to Paris vineyard. Their Tex red goes well with venison.


Thanks for the info! I might just do this.

Edit: Oh yeah, I just wanted to say that Dadant in Paris, TX has always done a great job for me too.


----------



## bucksbees

I am wanting to go there as well, but the wife went yesterday to Dadant, and did not tell her about it. Going to surprise her with it on one of these trips.

Now back to Dadant; wife went yesterday to get me the supplies. They loaded up 10 frame deeps instead of 8 frame deeps; did not notice till after I had one put together the mistake. Called them this afternoon, and they have gone out of their way to get this fixed for me. Great customer service.


----------

